# 2009-anyone having treatment?



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thought i might aswell start a 2009 thread cause that will now be my next cycle, due to me having an op

anyone fancy joining me?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

NO NO NO ... I don't want to be doing this again in 2009   

Good luck Kara xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well i have decided im really gona go for it next year (as if i haven't been) but everything will be fixed and there is no reason then it shouldn't work


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Exactly, you need this time to fix things and give yourself the best possible chance.  It will be in here in no time Kara, you watch.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

2009 is going to be your year babe


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello all

Hope you don't mind me jumping in but would love to join you on your 2009 thread. Looks like 2009 will be the year we start this final huge hurdle. Had open evening last Wednesday. Good and bad really. Had the delight of meeting the lovely Lyndon  but the disappointment that they are so behind with appontments that prob wont have TIC appointment till new year -    GUTTED!! Thought I might be able to Start DR before Christmas but I guess not.

Chins up and fingers crossed guys - it will soon be upon us

Liz


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello liz sorry to hear that u have to wait hun!! 
Wishing you loads of luck for 2009     

    For you all


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanx ebonie, 

Just one of those things that you have to get on with!
This wait is nothing compared to what others are going through so musn't grumble but having a hard couple of days. Been up last 2 nights with mega AF cramps  , friend is going to be voted off x factor tomorrow! and been shopping to cheer my self up and can't fit into most of things bought. Think a long lie down in a dark cupboard with a large barcardi and coke is what is needed!! 


How did your meet go? Will you be having another one before Christmas as would love to come.


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Kara, any room for an old bird doing treatment in 2009   Not sure when though as we have to save another £5000 first.  

Hi Liz, don't start me off on the appt thing, mine took forever and i was self funding. First appt  was in May, started treatment mid September.

xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hello liz .. sorry your tic appoinments not going to be soon but if you do have to wait till new year you will be in the best company of kara  and you will be suprised how quick it comes round   whos your freind in x factor then we are a nosey bunch lol its gotta be the welsh lad


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hello moth your thinking of having another go then   its such a p off its so bloody expensive


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

moth hunni

you are very very welcome here

liz welcome, believe me the new year will be here so soon so enjoy your last crimbo lol

i really feel like time is flying by and soon i will be in recovery from my op (ouch)


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanx Ladieeeees,

Your thoughts are appreciated - as always.   to you all.

Cheating really claiming James is my friend - really a friend of my hubby. He lives just up the road and hubby has known him since he was a little boy - AWW cute ! He plays golf with him. He is a fab bloke. Tried to make it as a proff. golfer but cost him too much money so has started singing instead. Gets kicked off tonight though. Gutted.  Really good fun though coz he has told hubby so much about how it is all done. They were only in the places for 2 days and only saw their mentors for a short time but it is made to look much longer on tv.

Thanx kara about the vitamins. Am taking loads at the mo. Feel as though I would rattle if i jumped and they are making my wee a very strange colour! (sorry for too much information)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think i better start my vits next month

i should get biospy result this week


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

We all need some fairy magic


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow the pinkness is so cool


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow what sparkle!!

Loving the pink.

Yippee, had my tic appointment today. December 9th. It will be here before I know it.  

Kara - Hope everything goes well with you bioposy. Fingers crossed and loads of good luck hugs.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hello liz do you mean your starting then or your tic is then?


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

No such luck to be starting. I am easily excited and Dec 9th is only my TIC appointment. Still we have to get hope from the little things in life!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its good to be excited hun

im kinda excited about having an op lol i know im a little weird


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

hi e1 had my tic appointment today and i am looking forward to my planning app on 30th november, had my app with a lovely lady called debbie, i wish i could have all my apps with her. had all my bloods done and had a scan it appears my ovaries are very polycystic   but debbie thinks i could be starting my tx in either dec 08 or jan 09 so i maybe joining you 2009-ers  .

i feel a bit guilty sharing my good news, how is e1 else doing?

p.s they have put me on the awful metformin again, it makes me so ill  .


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done Chally, you'll soon be on the tx road.   I see your ticker is moving down too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

chally

sorry to hear about your ovaries and the drug you are now using

30th November is so close now


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi all,

with my TIC appoint on Nov 12th. it looks like I will be joining you lovely ladies in 2009!


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi 2009'ers - Please can I join you?

It looks like my DH and I will be dr in Dec 08 and stimms, ec, et etc etc in Jan 09 so I am hoping to kick the year off with a BFP      ! Obviously these timings all depend very much on when AF arrives as she is an awkward old sod when it comes to me but I definitely will be having the scary and exciting bit in 09 sometime 

Wishing you all babydust for next year and a bumper crop of BFP's.
L
xxx


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

when do you get your op kara?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome Lexey and Lentil.  What Clinics are you both at?

Lentil, can I ask why you are having the antagonist protocol?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my op will be done anything from jan to april i think

i was told 3 months but its looking doubtful


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome lentil and lexi   i really hope you all get your bfps


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Andi & Miriam and thanks for the welcomes  .

I am at Instituto Bernabeu in Elche and Alicante in Spain (I live in Spain) with the marvellous Dr Llacer.

I have had 2 ICSI cycles and now on to 3rd which the clinic have suggested Antagonist. I think this is because at my scan on the Saturday I had about 25 follies at decent sizes but at EC on the Monday they only got 15 and the Antagonist cycle allows them to put the brakes on and ensures that the eggs dont get released from the ovary before they go in and get them.

At a stage where we are willing to try whatever they say. This could well be our last tx due to emotional aswell as financial factors! 

Hi to Lexey, Kara, Chally & Pixtrix xxxx Hope I havent missed anyone!?? xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lentil, that happened to me on my first and second cycles so I did the antagonist last time and again this time.  Good luck

What was 1200 Lexey?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi.. how did it go today hun x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm sorry Lexey, you did say earlier in your post.  I forget things when I sleep  

Why are you having to pay, because the waiting list is too long?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes, I'm awake Lexey  

It's such a worry at the minute isn't it.  I hope you find it will be good news on the job front.

How old are your children?


----------

